# Some more Conifer Colorado storm pics



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Heres a few more pics of some of the driveways I do up here! Would have got more but the batteries died in the camera.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet pics. Looks like you're running out of room though. My buddy has an '84 RamCharger and he just put one ton axles under it and lifted it like 12" or so. It's in Mass so I have not seen it yet.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool, I got a pair of dana 60s under mine with a 6 in lift and a detroit locker and a 440. And yes I am running out of room for piles! Not to mention we are supposed to get another big storm next week.Never thought these words wouls leave my lips I AM SICK OF SNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

man hes right you are running out of room i like the blue plow


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

gona rent a skid or somehting and push them away or truck away???


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. I am looking forward to coming out to Colorado next week to check it out. :bluebounc :bluebounc 

Its been in the 40's and 50's here in WI for the last few weeks without a snowflake to be seen since early December. :crying:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

It's pretty hard to see people sick of snow and we haven't got ****. It was 62 degrees today.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ditto on being sick of the snow. We got another foot on Friday. My driveway looks like a tobaggon run with 5' sides. My Scout just can't push the hardened snow banks back any further!

Anyone out east want this stuff? I'd be happy to send it all out to you!

-Gary


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

lawncare18;347853 said:


> gona rent a skid or somehting and push them away or truck away???


YOU AND YOUR TRUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatsat67 (Dec 4, 2005)

Dude love the ramcharger. Great looking rig. I want a green canyon sport special. Have you ever seen a Plymouth trail duster? Thats really cool that it has a 440 in it. Keep on pushin.


----------

